# Pittsburgh furs: Heard of this group?



## Qoph (Nov 12, 2009)

I remember a while back my dad told me he heard about a group of furries that meets every now and then in the Panera in Wexford.  This is about 5 minutes from my house, so if you have any info I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 12, 2009)

I've never heard of it, but then again I don't keep up to date on that stuff.


----------



## Frayah (Nov 24, 2009)

Erm, I don't think, unless it has to do with the convention?
http://www.anthrocon.org/registration

But I live in PA, so surely I heard of it somewhere. ^^


----------



## TDK (Nov 24, 2009)

It's called the Western PA Furry Weekend, their main event is a weekend mini-con in Aspinwall. But what your talkin' about is their monthly meet up at Panera in either Oakland or North Hills.

I answer questions and become a Google explorer when i'm bored .


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2009)

I dunno. I do know about the furry meets that happen...every month?? Eh, there are things that go on around here but I don't go. The little ones tbh are kinda too out there for me.


----------



## TDK (Nov 26, 2009)

Nick said:


> Eh, there are things that go on around here but I don't go. The little ones tbh are kinda too out there for me.



Feel you on that one. I saw some pictures, it looked pretty fucking boring and not my scene. Plus there such a long drive, can we get something going on in the CITY? You know where it's exciting and central and stuff?


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2009)

heh, I love Pittsburgh so much. There's always something to do there. Great food, lots of clubs and bars...plus it's a gorgeous place. Specially at night.


----------

